# Accentate

## johond

Salve, ho dei problemi con le accentate.

su Eterm vedo per esempio la Ã¨ solo se premo due volte e se la cancello mi cancella l'intera riga. Inoltre sotto il man non vedo proprio le accentate quindi le parole sono storpiate.

Questo Ã¨ il mio LANG

echo $LANG

it_IT.UTF-8@euro

Ora sul browser non ho problemi, ho problemi solo sugli xterm.

Ciao.

----------

## Peach

ti sei già letto la guida alla localizzazione che c'è tra la documentazione ufficiale di gentoo?

inoltre non so se ne parla la succitata guida o se l'hai già fatto: hai già impostato le varie LANG?

----------

## dappiu

Non so se possa essere quell' "@euro" il problema, ma puoi tranquillamente toglierlo.

Controlla anche di aver /etc/env.d/02locale che assomigli a questo

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

```

EDIT: Dimenticavo, questo è il link per un howto in italiano, ma se hai baselayout >1.9* allora meglio se ti leggi la guida ufficiale di gentoo in inglese

----------

## CarloJekko

ma io uso questo it_IT/ISO-8859-1

 e mi trovo meglio (leggo le accentate dai sitemi winzozz altrimenti mi vede strane lettere A con una specie di tilde)

perchè devo usare UTF8 ?

----------

## johond

ok ho fatto un passo avanti nel senso che l'xterm adesso vede le accentante ossia che posso usare le accentate in vim, ma il man ancora non le vede. Cioè mi sostituisce l'accentata con la stessa lettera ma non accentata, ex: la è con la e, la ò con la o, ecc

Ho seguito sia l'howt di bengio sul forum sia la guida ufficiale gentoo.

In pratica ho soltanto cambiato  iso8859-1 in iso8859-15 dentro /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias

per fare quel passo avanti che ho spiegato all'inizio.

Rimane appunto il problema del man e anche nelle condivisioni windows non vedo le accentate.

Ciao.

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

rispolvero questo post perché è quello che più c'entra col mio problema..

ecco come ho settato il mio locale:

```

tux linux # locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

il mio problema è che nelle partizioni win32 di windows vedo le accentate sbagliate, con delle A strane, come indicato nel post sopra..

L'unica soluzione è passare a:

it_IT/ISO-8859-1 ?

Ci sono delle controindicazioni nella migrazione?Il fatto è che ho diversi problemi nel condividere la posta tra windows e linux con thuderbird, e credo che dipenda molto da questo problema delle accento..

grazie a tutti,

Luigi[/quote]

----------

## Peach

hai provato a montare la partizione windows passandogli codepage=cp850 e charset=iso8895-15 ?

----------

## luigi.malago

non sembra funzionare..

```

tux luigi # mount -t auto /dev/hda3 /mnt/h -o codepage=cp850,charset=iso8895-15

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

tux luigi # mount -t auto /dev/hda3 /mnt/h

tux luigi #

```

ecco l'fstab attuale:

```

/dev/hda3               /mnt/h          vfat            uid=1000,auto,users,exec        0 0

```

Luigi

EDIT: la configurazione del kernel dovrebbe essere a posto:

```

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)  

```

e

```

<*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)   

```

(altre opzioni oltre a quelle riportate sono selezionale.. tipo: 

```

<*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada

```

vanno cancellate?)

[/quote]

----------

## luigi.malago

Aggiungo infine questo, per conferma del fato che si tratta di una FAT32...

```

tux luigi # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1         243     1951866   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2   *         244        2172    15494692+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3            2173        6950    38379285    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda4            6951        9729    22322317+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5   *        6951        6955       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            6956        7080     1004031   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda7            7081        9729    21278061   83  Linux

```

----------

## luigi.malago

Quante volte mi si dice "basta leggere"..

```

tux luigi # mount -t auto /dev/hda3 /mnt/h

tux luigi # dmesg | tail

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "codepage=cp850" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "codepage=cp850" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "codepage=cp847" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "codepage=cp837" or missing value

Unable to load NLS charset cp837

FAT: codepage cp837 not found

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "codepage=cp837" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "charset=iso8895-15" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "charset=iso8895-1" or missing value

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "charset=iso8895-1" or missing value

```

mi sa che il problema sta qui..

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai il supporto al codepage all'interno del kernel? se non lo hai è logico che ti dia errore.

----------

## luigi.malago

mi pare di si.. le ho postate sopra..

ora comunque sto ricompilando dop oaver dato una make clean per vedere se cambia qualcosa..

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Credo di aver risolto con questi parametri:

mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /mnt/h -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=850

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Ritorno su questo thread perché in realtà il mio problema con le accentate non è ancora risolto.

Se le opzioni che ho dato da una parte mi risolvono le accentate dei file sulla partizione FAT

```

mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /mnt/h -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 

```

dall'altra ora ho il seguente problema, se creo una cartella con tutte maiuscole, poi la vedo cono solo minuscole.

Il problema non c'è se la cartalla ha solo una maiuscola.. ??

```

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ ls

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ mkdir PROVA

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ ls

prova

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ mkdir Prova2

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ ls

prova  Prova2

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $

```

spero l'esempio chiarisca..

avete idee in proposito? grazie mille

Luigi

PS: tra l'altro questo messaggio direbbe il contrario del problema che ho..

```

luigi@tux /mnt/h/prova $ dmesg | grep FAT

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

```

----------

## luigi.malago

Credo di aver capito il problema.

Secondo quanto c'è scritto qui e da quello che ho potuto provare:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/4/4/90

In pratica se uso l'opzione utf8=true passata al mount riesco a leggere le accentate presenti nelle directory, ma perso la possibilità di crere file o directory con nomi tutti accentati (cosa grave, perché non riesco a compilare file che scarico da cvs dato che il Makefile li cerca nella cartella scritta in grande, ma non la trova, perché la cartella viene creata in piccolo)

Se inceve uso l'opzione utf8=false, risolvo il problema delle maiuscole/minuscole, ma non leggo più le accentate.

Mi pare un bug notevole.. sarò che siamo solo noi europei ad usare le accento...

Ma solo a me capita questo inconveniente? (La partizione è ovviamente fat32 condivisa con windows...)

grazie,

Luigi

----------

